# Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2016)

```
<p>We’re likely a few hours away from the official announcement from Tamron, but images of the upcoming SP 85 mm F / 1.8 Di VC USD and SP 90 mm ​​F / 2.8 Di MACRO 1: 1 VC USD (Model F017)  have leaked</p>
<p>SP 90 mm ​​F / 2.8 Di MACRO 1: 1 VC USD (Model F017)</p>
<ul>
<li>Release date is February 25, 2016</li>
<li>Manufacturer’s suggested retail price of 97,200 yen (tax included)</li>
</ul>
<p>SP 85 mm F / 1.8 Di VC USD (Model F016)</p>
<ul>
<li>Release Date: March 23, 2016</li>
<li>Manufacturer’s suggested retail price 118,800 yen (tax included)</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

That's $1055 for the 85mm... I'm guessing it'll come in cheaper than that. Well... Hoping...


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

LOL. I'll never ever spend that amount on an F/1.8 lens.


----------



## hiepphotog (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



AvTvM said:


> LOL. I'll never ever spend that amount on an F/1.8 lens.



I would if it's a 135 or longer


----------



## conformist_rebel (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

Tamron already has a strong 90mm f/2.8 vc macro lens. I don't see why they chose to redesign that lens...


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



hiepphotog said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I'll never ever spend that amount on an F/1.8 lens.
> ...



So many options for a reply to that. Good one. (I know, it was supposed to be filled with inferred meaning...)


----------



## mpphoto (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

If the pricing really is around US$1,000 for the 85mm, that is a big ask. VC alone isn't enough to justify the ~$600 premium over Canon's EF 85mm 1.8. Image quality will have to be better than the Canon, and the autofocus better be as quick and accurate. Better AF is doubtful, because the EF 85mm f/1.8 is often cited as one of Canon's best lenses for AF.

Tamron's pricing for the 45mm VC was OK because it didn't seem out of line. It's more than the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM, but less than the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art or the EF 50mm f/1.2L. 

Looking at 85mm pricing, the only lenses more expensive than this rumored Tamron are the 85mm f/1.2L and the Zeiss lenses. Once you get close to $1,000, people are more hesitant to break open the wallet. At least I am.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



mpphoto said:


> If the pricing really is around US$1,000 for the 85mm, that is a big ask. VC alone isn't enough to justify the ~$600 premium over Canon's EF 85mm 1.8. Image quality will have to be better than the Canon, and the autofocus better be as quick and accurate. Better AF is doubtful, because the EF 85mm f/1.8 is often cited as one of Canon's best lenses for AF.
> 
> Tamron's pricing for the 45mm VC was OK because it didn't seem out of line. It's more than the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM, but less than the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art or the EF 50mm f/1.2L.
> 
> Looking at 85mm pricing, the only lenses more expensive than this rumored Tamron are the 85mm f/1.2L and the Zeiss lenses. Once you get close to $1,000, people are more hesitant to break open the wallet. At least I am.



+1 that. At 1000$ (close to 1400 CAD) even if it had spectacular performance I'd be hard pressed to justify the difference compared to the canon 85mm 1.8 which can easily be found used at 350$. Heck, I can get an 85mm 1.2 used for less once the taxes are figured in.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



conformist_rebel said:


> Tamron already has a strong 90mm f/2.8 vc macro lens. I don't see why they chose to redesign that lens...


probably for following reasons
1: To have uniformity in lens lineup.
2: To keep Bom down by using same materials as other lenses.

Its only a facelift and I suspect the "new" lens will cost exactly the same as old one.

Although Tamron could have updated their 180mm and 60mm f2 macro instead of 90 mm which was introduced just a few years back.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



IglooEater said:


> mpphoto said:
> 
> 
> > If the pricing really is around US$1,000 for the 85mm, that is a big ask. VC alone isn't enough to justify the ~$600 premium over Canon's EF 85mm 1.8. Image quality will have to be better than the Canon, and the autofocus better be as quick and accurate. Better AF is doubtful, because the EF 85mm f/1.8 is often cited as one of Canon's best lenses for AF.
> ...



+2

The Canon 85 f/1.8 is arguably a bit of a steal. One of my favorites is the comparison to Fuji, and how the Fuji X 56 f/1.2 on their crop gives the same FOV and DOF as the Canon... but at 3 times the price!

Yeah, the old school Canon 85 could be a bit better with CA, a bit more micro constrasty, etc. but it is a very solid lens and can produce awesome images. As others have said, you need a heck of a lens to justify the upgrade price. Oh, and is the focus speed second to none?


----------



## TeT (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

Here's hoping it truly gives Sigma and Canon something to shoot at optically with their upcoming 85's. I believe it will handily outdo the canon 85 1.8 ... that might not matter though as the Canon 1.8 is a great lens and a strong favorite for many. (oh and price)

The 90 refresh would be great if it bested the Canon 100 L, based on the tammy 35 1.8 & the tammy 45 1.8; it will come close.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

I would not simply jump to the conclusion that $900-1000 is ridiculous for this new Tamron 85/1.8 VC.

The patent shows the same optical design (http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-05-27) as used in the $1,200 Zeiss Batis 85/1.8. I think it is safe to assume the optics will perform quite well wide open.

Based on the 85 Batis MTF charts (http://www.zeiss.co.za/content/dam/Photography/new/pdf/en/downloadcenter/datasheets_batis/batis_1885.pdf) and Lensrentals measurements, the lens which I think this new Tamron will most closely match (in resolving) is the $900 Canon EF 100/2.8L IS USM Macro.

For reference, here is Canon EF 100/2.8 L IS USM Macro vs Canon 85/1.8:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/MTF.aspx?Lens=674&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=106&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&CT=AVG

I'm eagerly awaiting tests and reviews but at the moment I'm quite optimistic.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



Luds34 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > mpphoto said:
> ...


When I think:
...a steal, my first thought is 135L
...great value, my first thought is 100mm non-L macro

The Canon 85/1.8 just doesn't inspire the same kind of feelings. YMMV


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



jebrady03 said:


> That's $1055 for the 85mm... I'm guessing it'll come in cheaper than that. Well... Hoping...


WOW! That's a lot of money. 
Thanks for calculating, jebrady03.

I suggest, you did your math on the exchange rate right, but even with the normal Tamron discounts I'd be out of business for this price, even if Canon would never produce a successor to the EF 85/1.8.
And I'd expect a new Canon 85/1.8 successor at a lower MRSP as this as long as it would be without IS or BR element.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

Both these lenses have been officially announced:
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-announce-the--rebirth-of-a-classic--with-a-new-90mm-macro-lens-28907#comment_18567854
https://www.tamron.co.jp/news/release_2016/0222_3.html
and 
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/world-s-first-85mm-with-vc-for-full-frame-dslrs-arrives-from-tamron--28906


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



Luds34 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > mpphoto said:
> ...



+3 to that.. I have the 85mm f/1.8 also. Its a great lens and excellent value for they money. That said it is starting to show its age a little. IMHO it just needs some new multi coating for chroma. A side from that the optical configuration is solid. So for Tamron to ask $1000 bucks for new 85mm, VC or not. The sharpness on this lens will have to be deadly sharp and have amazing bokeh to boot. Knowing Tamrons track record( from experience), I dont see this happening.. :-/


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



jebrady03 said:


> That's $1055 for the 85mm... I'm guessing it'll come in cheaper than that. Well... Hoping...


The tammy will easily outdo the canon 85mm 1.8 but it will never justify US$1,000. Sigma, please come up..


----------



## nhz (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > I would not simply jump to the conclusion that $900-1000 is ridiculous for this new Tamron 85/1.8 VC.
> ...


Yes, interesting suggestion, the Batis 85 has long been rumored to be a Tamron design. Of course the Zeiss version might have higher quality control / less sample variation issues. However, I'm a bit puzzled by the huge difference in weight between the two (DPR says 700 gram for the Tamron 85VC, and 475gram for the Batis 85; maybe DPR spec for the Tamron is wrong?).

Still, it better be good because not only is there a much cheaper and reliable Canon 1.8/85, Nikon also has a recent and excellent 1.8/85G lens that isn't much more expensive than the Canon one (plus the 85VC is in the price range of non-VC 1.4/85 lenses).


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



nhz said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...


The Batis is focus-by-wire but the Tamron will have direct manual focus operation so I think that will account for some differences in weight. 

The other difference I see is that the Tamron is slightly wider diameter and does not taper at the back end like the Batis. I assume this is because the Batis needs space to accommodate the photographer's right hand on more compact mirrorless bodies where the space between hand grip and lens barrel is more constrained.

I believe the quoted Batis' 475g weight is excluding lens hood and lens caps.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



nhz said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



Compare the optical diagram of the new Tamron 85 announced today:
http://www.tamron-usa.com/F016special/index.html

with the optical diagram of the Zeiss 85 Batis:
http://www.zeiss.com/content/dam/Photography/new/pdf/en/downloadcenter/datasheets_batis/batis_1885.pdf

and with the optical diagram of this Tamron 85/1.8 patent which is identical to Zeiss 85/1.8 Batis:
http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-05-27

So, it appears that the Batis is a Tamron design -- they have the patent -- but they are not using that design in the new Tamron 85 lens. This would explain why the Sony mount version of the Tamron 85 is A-mount, not E-mount. If it were the same as the Batis, it would be E-mount.

The Batis 85 sits much closer to the sensor, so it would make no sense to use the same optical design for DSLRs.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



Refurb7 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Thanks for pointing out my error(s).


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Feb 22, 2016)

*this thing is designed pro wedding pros*

If you are a 35 / 85 shooter, you can now have 2 modern, sharp at F1.8, weather sealed, IS lenses.

One of the major reasons that weddings pros drag along Canon's heavy white 70-200 lens is the IS - IS is going to be the number one reason this lens is sold (the weather sealing is huge also) - if you put it and their close focusing 35 or 45 IS, you wouldn't need another lenses.

85 is a niche market, the price of this lens will be whatever wedding pros will pay - my guess is close to $1k and then they will judge demand after trying this price point - especially with it 'reportedly' being tack sharp across the face


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*

Well, it's prettier. But I spend little time looking at my lenses. If it had been 60mm or even better, 1:2, I might have ordered it.

Why is there no competition for Zeiss in MF-only lenses?

And when will Tamron offer a long prime?

Sorry, off-topic...


----------



## AlmostDecent (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > I would not simply jump to the conclusion that $900-1000 is ridiculous for this new Tamron 85/1.8 VC.
> ...



The Batis is 11 elements in 8 groups, while the Tamron is 13 elements in 9 groups, which does explain some of the weight difference.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Tamron 85 f/1.8 VC & 90 f/2.8 Macro Images Leak*



 dilbert said:


> Or in other words, Tamron are manufacturing the Zeiss Batis 85/1.8 under license from Zeiss?



Cosina manufacturers the Batis lenses.


----------

